

Every Single Relationship Counts - robbiea
http://technori.com/2012/10/2453-every-single-relationship-counts/

======
chula
This reminds me of the advice I got right out of college into the competitive
NYC publishing world. "Be nice to everybody.... And keep shaking that tree.
Something's bound to fall out!"

Part of the message was to practice determination and stamina in general, but
it also referred to the need to do so while "networking" and building
relationships.

It's easy to take meetings and mingle when you're the prettiest girl in the
room. But when you're mister average just trying to start something in life,
it's seems more of a test of resilience than a pleasant conversation.

